# Question on Purchase of 2000 740i



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

My wife and I h ave the chance to purchase a 2000 740i with 78000 , from our Uncle. car is great shape, all HiWay milliage. Car has the Sport package and every option, plus a set of Winter Tires and Wheels. We have the chance to purchase the car for 15500.00. Is that a good price ,a nd how are these cars, as this will be my first Bimmer??


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

They can be great cars, but there are many common problems that can be pricey. To begin, take a look at these and find out if your Uncle has dealt with any of them.

Common Problems

Or here:
Common Problems

I don't know much about going prices, but if you know the car's history and how your Uncle took care of it, you may be in the ballpark.

Look at www.e38.org for links to all kinds of information...


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

I think the price is right on the money, and in fact a pretty good deal. I almost bought a 2000 E38 till I decided to for the E65 (M. Wong helped me out a lot :thumbup: ).

The 2000 E38 were going in the early 20s for around 40-50K Miles. So your deal looks great, especially since you know the seller and know that he is not misleading you.

The e38.org and bimmerboard are E38 heavens. Tons of great people with hands on experience on how to maintain these beauties.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

factorydiecast said:


> My wife and I h ave the chance to purchase a 2000 740i with 78000 , from our Uncle. car is great shape, all HiWay milliage. Car has the Sport package and every option, plus a set of Winter Tires and Wheels. We have the chance to purchase the car for 15500.00. Is that a good price ,a nd how are these cars, as this will be my first Bimmer??


As long as the car is in good shape, that is a very good price.

Good luck with the purchase!! :thumbup:


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks for the input, the cars is in great shape, brand new brakes, brand new 18 inch tires, new battery. My wifes Uncle is the type of guy to fix what ever is needed.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

factorydiecast said:


> the cars is in great shape, brand new brakes, brand new tires, new battery. My wifes Uncle is the type of guy to fix what ever is needed.


You can hardly put a dollar amount on that kind of history!


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*U Can't Go Wrong*

Get it. Don't wait! Explore your inner Bimmer!

Good luck and come back and tell us about your driving experience.

GMAN


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree :thumbup:


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

We did it , took the car for a test drive, All I can say is wow. Car just goes, it has the steptronic trans, which was cool. Car is mint, I will try to post a pic in the next week. Thanks to all who wrote back, I am now an official Bimmer owner. Now I just need to read the manual , to learn all the gadgets , and the nav system.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, post us some pictures!

Here's my 2000...


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

I picked up a 2001 740i last october 31. The driving experience alone has given me a whole new outlook on life hehe. It's an absolute weapon on the highway and will outhandle cars half its size. But, there are lots of "common" problems. Since I got the car I've had just about all of them and they really are annoying only because I can't drive the car while the dealer is fixing the issues. Unfortunately the latest problem is a leaky roof near the rear-passenger reading light which doesn't seem common but is still quite unfortunate. If you want to really enjoy your car, replace "common" with "inevitable", and "high maintainence" with "lots of annoying small problems" and you'll be fine. Don't let the "BMW lingo" fool you. I love my car in every way but I find these little problems hurt more because I've had some amazingly reliable cars in the past that cost 1/6th the price of the 740i (Chrysler Concorde, Ford Explorer etc.). Our 1971 Corvettes don't have leaky roofs!

e38


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I know what you are saying, as I also have had most of the "common" problems happen. I guess it's the price you pay if you love and value the way the E38 drives! 

I just wouldn't trade it for a more reliable less costly to maintain Honda Civic.


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the advantage of upgrading the firmware in the Nav system?? Does it make it work better or does it change anything??


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

more maps and POIs


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

e38 is a sweet ride. i just bought a 2000 740iL about 2 months ago and it's way better than my cadillac deville. it's fast, powerful and the suspension is excellent. i did however run into a power steering leak with the high pressure hose which was no big deal. for $15,500, i'm jealous, i paid $24,200, but i only have 52,000 miles on it.

go for it.


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your input, we officially own the car. Its Green , 740I with the Sport Package and all the bells and whistles. Even has a built in Radar system, that our Uncle had put in. I have a few questions , for now, It s probably just me , but the drivers seat seems to not go as far back as the Passenger seat?? And , I checked the Nav System disks, they are from 2005, so Do I still need to update the firmware as per the I have read on other boards?? Any input would be greatly appriciated. I will try to post some pics on Sunday. Thank you all , and happy motoring.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

The CD ROM in the back is independent of the firmware. The CD ROM holds the map data, the firmware runs the program.

Take a look here: NAV info from x5world.

Also, you can remove the seat clip  for extra leg room.


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

What is the best way to post a pic on here??


----------



## factorydiecast (Apr 21, 2006)

*just some pics of our 2000 740i with sport package*


----------

